# Inappropriate peeing and pooping



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm at my wits' end with my 9 month old Turkish Van cat, Simba. Sometimes he'll pee in the litter tray, sometimes in the shower, sometimes outside the spare bedroom door. Sometimes he poops in the tray, sometimes in the shower. The litter tray is always kept clean and we haven't changed the type of litter we use. If he goes into the shower "with intent" and sees me, he legs it to the litter tray and goes there. We clean up the pee outside the bedroom door with a white vinegar / distilled water mix. Thank goodness for wooden floors! In 40 years of having cats, I've never had one that does this! He's done it since I got him as a 3-month-old, and I just wonder what went on in his breeder's house that might be the root of this. Although she lived in an enormous house, there were 14 cats and 2 dogs...
He's very healthy in every other way, but I'm really getting a bit fed up with this and don't know what to do. Any ideas??


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Has he ever been 100% reliable with the tray? It sounds like he may not have actually fully got the hang on litter training, so you'll have to make the right choice easy for him either by confining him to a smaller space with trays, or having lots of trays and making the shower off limits.
If he used to be reliable as a bubba, then it should be medically investigated first off.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Agree with other poster a quick trip to the vets may be in order to confirm no medical issues. 

Have you only the one tray? Could you provide a second one. If the first one is open; make the second covered. Try a totally different kind of litter in the second tray. He may not like the litter you have been using it may be as simple as that. If you have non-clumping kind try clumping or recycled newspaper. If you can you could try Cat Attract litter - that is supposed to encourage cats with litter issues to use the tray.

Have you spoken to the breeder at all - see if they had any advice? May be worth a shot.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Cheers me dears. He's always been unreliable from day one. I contacted the breeder to ask her what kind of litter she used and we got the same kind. No difference. There are 2 trays on the go, one each for the cats, one open, one closed. He won't go in the closed one, but I do have to watch for my other cat going in his. It's weird because he'll have a couple of days where he'll go exclusively in the tray, then all in one day there'll be pee in the hallway and a nice juicy poop in the shower!! :

I'll have a look into the litter you mention. I'm in Italy, so I won't hold my breath... But I'll certainly look and have another word with the vet. Last time I mentioned it to her she seemed more amused than anything.:mad2:

I do feel it all started at the breeder's. There was so much chaos there, and he's a sensitive little chap.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

May be worth trying one extra tray - perhaps somewhere else (maybe the bathroom?!) - it there a chance that your other cat is bullying the Turkish Van when he wants to use the trays - hence his finding somewhere else to go?


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Was h always like that? Is he neutered yet? Is just that he is in I want a girl age now...


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

He's neutered already. The 2 trays are already in the bathroom, but we could put a third in the other bathroom, with a different type of litter in it. My other cat is elderly and it is he who hassles her when she's in the loo, rather than the other way round. She's a lady, though, so still goes where she ought to! He sometimes pees in the sink, rarely, but has been known to... Some uncouth blokes pee in showers and sinks, don't they?


----------

